# Gene Sanders 52" Recurve (Now w/ Completed pics)



## reviveourhomes (Sep 11, 2010)

I just wanted to share some pics and a little story about this bow.....

The first "Custom" bow I ever had made was a 52" Recurve made by Gene Sanders about 5 years ago. I loved that little bow but back then I was shooting 60@26" and finally came to my senses, lowered my draw weight and in turn sold that little sweetheart of a bow off.

Well about 2 1/2 years ago I was in the market to build another recurve and was searching for some really nice Osage veneers (I REALLY like Osage) and I sent TradGang sponser KennyM an email seeing if he had anything out of the ordinary. Well he responded back with some wonderful looking Osage veneers (the ones that are pictured on his website) and I bought them immediatley. Well a couple of months go on as I am deciding who to build my nevt recurve and that is when the economy took a nose dive, I was self-employed and my business took a major hit. I was selling off everything I had that wasnt bolted down to keep afloat. So I put those veneers up for sale and ended up selling them to another TradGang sponser, Brock from Bull Mountain Archery. He is a great guy and we had done alot of horse trading and I was happy to see him get them.

Well fast forward two years, Gene Sanders had got back in the bow building business after a short retirment and I really wanted to to get him to build me another 52" Takedown Recurve. So I went on the search for some really good Osage veneers again with no luck. I looked all over and even contacted KennyM again to see if by some chance he had anything really unusal laying around. I thought I was going to have to end up using some plain Osage veneers (The first set I got from Kenny really spoiled me! lol). Well, I thought I would give Brock a call just to see if by some random million to one chance he had not used those great veneers I sold him two years previous.......low and behold he still had them and didnt mind selling them back to me!!!! He is a Great guy! 

Here are some pics of the bow in process. It has a Cocobolo riser with Osage Flare and Osage limb veneers. I really wish these pics could show the grain character in the osage, they really are amazing in person.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice one.  I have to get by to see Gene.


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 11, 2010)

That is some purty wood there brother ! 
Looks like ya got one  heck of a nice bow coming your way.


----------



## Slingblade (Sep 11, 2010)

I love that ole trashy yeller wood


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Proud for you Brother!  That is a sweet looking bow.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice, that is gonna be a pretty bow.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 14, 2010)

Slingblade said:


> I love that ole trashy yeller wood



It ain't chinaberry or mimosa, but it will do.  Good looking veneers, and fine looking bow.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 18, 2010)

Picked up my bow today......"WOW" is all that needs to be said. Thanks Gene!!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 18, 2010)

Very nice Lewis.  What is that brace height?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 18, 2010)

I have it set at 7.5" right now. I need to get it dialed in a little more but I am thinking it will be right around 7.5- 7.75".


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2010)

super nice bow!!!!!!!


----------



## Night Wing (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice looking bow. What are the black things under the limb bolts?


----------



## Cdworks (Sep 19, 2010)

looks like a place for a bolt on bow quiver


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 19, 2010)

now go get some blood on it !


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes, they are for the Quick connect Great Northern quiver.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 19, 2010)

WOWSERS!!!! Wow just isn't enough....


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 19, 2010)

Jerald, I am workin on that! I have actually been in the woods  this year already more than all of last year put together.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Rev.432 (Sep 21, 2010)

very nice looking bow.
Good Hunting.
God Bless!!


----------

